# Seerosen 2021



## Deuned (6. Juni 2021)

So,meine Madame __ Gonnere hat die ersten zwei Knospen an die Oberfläche geschoben!
Nun wird es bald Sommer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2021)

bei mir haben/hatten schon 5 offene Blüten

"__ Joey Tomocik"
"__ Rosennymphe"
"__ Marliacea Chromatella"
"__ Norma Gedye"
"__ Marliacea Rosea"

MfG Frank


----------



## Whyatt (13. Juni 2021)

Moin,
Wollte euch die gute Anna Epple zeigen.
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Marion412 (13. Juni 2021)

8 Blätter und 3 Blüten ‍


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Juni 2021)

Bei uns gibt es noch keine Blüten  . Aber die __ Rosennymphe hat die Blätter schon wieder an der Oberfläche. Runde 70 cm seit Freitag! Finde ich erstaunlich.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (14. Juni 2021)

Meine hat bisher „nur“ Blätter. Ich habe sie letztes Jahr, als der Teich angelegt wurde, von meinem Papa aus dem Teich bekommen. Ich hoffe auf eine Blüte …


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Juni 2021)

Nur Geduld Nadine. Schwimmen lernt man ja auch nicht an einem Tag.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (15. Juni 2021)

Das stimmt - musst du mir als Schwimmlehrerin nicht sagen. Ist mein täglich Brot!


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Juni 2021)

So. Heute ist die zweite Blüte der __ Rosennymphe aufgegangen und eine weitere Knospe ist oben. Schön, dass die erst rosa blüht und dann immer heller bis zu fast weiß wird.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2021)

Hi Robert,

ich dachte gerade "mit was düngt der denn, hab sie doch erst im Herbst rübergeschickt"
Aber dann merkte ich das die "__ Rosennymphe" direkt neben deiner gelben viviparen sitzen

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (23. Juni 2021)

Meine Madame __ Gonnere übertrifft sich dieses Jahr und wächst unglaublich ohne jegliche Düngerzugabe.Heute waren gleichzeitig 14 Blüten geöffnet.
Einige hatten schon Probleme unter den hoch aufsteigenden Blättern heraus zu kommen.
Glücklich bin ich besonders,dass bisher der __ Seerosenzünsler sich (noch)nicht gezeigt hat


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2021)

Seerosenzünslerraupen hab ich auch noch keine. Dafür knabbern sich aber hie und da wieder Seerosenblattkäferlarven durchs Seerosenlaub

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (25. Juni 2021)

Ich hab nur ne einfache weiße, die als Ruheplatz für die __ Frösche herhalten muß


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2021)

Hi Anne,
mein __ Seefrosch hat noch nie auf dem Laub von einer der 18 Seerosen gesessen

liegt aber vermutlich eher daran das das Vieh dafür mit seinen fast 20cm Körperlänge viel zu groß und schwer ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Marion412 (25. Juni 2021)

da will eine hoch hinaus.

habe festgestellt als ich abgetauchte Seerosenblüten entfernen wollte, das da ganz viele Eier dran kleben . Denke Schneckenlaich und habe sie in mein Schneckenzuchtbecken gelegt. Scheint gut zu schmecken  sozusagen Resteverwertung


----------



## Pauwels (26. Juni 2021)

Meine __ Frösche ruhen auch auf den blättern.
   
Wegen des kühler frühjahrs hatten die gelben Seerosen eine lachsfarbe. Nur die ersten blumen nicht alle.
Zum beispiel die "Texas Dawn"
 Jetzt sehen sie so aus        
Aber die "Darjeeline" ist jetzt bei seinen dritten blüte und die farbe is fast orange.
Aus platzmangel steht sie wie letzter jahr in einen ungeheizten gewächshaus. Letzte woche waren es 40°C in gewachshaus, im moment liegt die wassertemperatuur bei 22°C.
Verblassende farbe wie "__ Rosennymphe" OK.
Aber ich habe das noch nie bei einem Hardy gesehen.
Der farbunterschied ist groß.
    Hier ein Bild vom letzten Jahr  
Gruss
Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2021)

dieses Jahr wollen 3 meiner 4 gelben auch alle "hoch hinaus" So weit hat "__ Marliacea Chromatella" die letzten 11 Jahre ihre Blüten noch nie aus dem Wasser gehoben
auch die von "__ Joey Tomocik" und "__ Charlene Strawn" stehen 15-20cm überm Wasserspiegel

 

nur die 4 will net,

aber auch der vivipare Ablegen von Roberts vermutlichen "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" hat nun endlich angefangen richtig zu wachsen und Wurzeln zu treiben - der wird wohl die Tage aus seinem 20l Eimer rausgeschmissen werden müssen und in den Gießbottich zu den Gambusia affinis umziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (29. Juni 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> dieses Jahr wollen meine 3(4) gelben auch alle "hoch hinaus" So weit hat "__ Marliacea Chromatella" die letzten 11 Jahre ihre Blüten noch nie aus dem Wasser gehoben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 226194


Die wissen eventuell mehr als wir was den zukünftigen Wasserstand in deinem Teich betrifft und wollen einfach nicht absaufen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2021)

Hi Rene,

ordentlicher Starkregen läuft hier, wenn einer kommt - die letzten 40 Jahre waren es gerade 3x - schön neben dem Grundstück über die gerade den Berg hinuterziehende Straße und Weg auf der anderen Grundstücksgrenze hinunter weil 2 Häuser und deren Grundstücksmauern oberhalb das Wasser von den Äckern kommend umleiten

1342 dürfte es anders ausgesehen haben da war unser zukünftiges Grundstück wohl auch mal akut überschwemmt (oberhalb unseres Grundes und rundum in der Gemarkung sind noch einige große Wassereinrisse von der Magdalenenflut hinterlassen in der Landschaft sehr gut erkennbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Pauwels (30. Juni 2021)

Hatte letzte nacht 54l wasser.
Sehr dunkel den ganzen tag, keine sonne.
Es gibt noch Seerosen offen heute abend um 21h30, auffällig sind die " Tropical Hybriden"  Texas Dawn, __ Colorado und die ISG Fay McDonald.
Auffalend trotz des nieselwetter eine süße umarmung  von einer alte blume und jungfräulichen ersten tag blume.
Ich wolte mit einer pinsel für eine befruchtung helfen, aber aufgrund des nieseligen wetter gab es keine pollen.
Vielleicht wenn das weter besser wird.
  
Gruss
Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juli 2021)

heute hab ichs endlich mal in 3 Jahren geschaft ne offene Blüte meiner angeblichen "__ Red Spider" zu knipsen. Mit dem was es laut Dehner sein sollte hat die überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeit

hab gerade mal wieder das ganze Seerosenforum bei den winterharten Seerosen in über 2h genau durchgeschaut. Die Marliac-Sorte "__ Meteor" kommt von der Färbung, Blütengröße/-blattform/-blattanzahl und dem Laub mit dem geschlossen Einschnitt - so was haben ja net viele Seerosensorten, bei fast allen ist der V-förmige Einschnitt gut zu erkennen - noch am ehesten hin
(da kommt dann demnächst wohl ne weitere Sorte bei die Seerosen ins Lexikon)
MfG Frank


----------



## Muckeltnadine (7. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen - beim morgendlichen Routinegang zum Teich ist mir die Blüte an der Seerose aufgefallen. Das erste Mal, dass sie dann blühen wird! So kann der Tag doch gut starten…


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2021)

Hallo, sie wird in 2-3 Tagen aufgehen, Glückwunsch.
 Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Juli 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> heute hab ichs endlich mal in 3 Jahren geschaft ne offene Blüte meiner angeblichen "__ Red Spider" zu knipsen. Mit dem was es laut Dehner sein sollte hat die überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeit
> 
> hab gerade mal wieder das ganze Seerosenforum bei den winterharten Seerosen in über 2h genau durchgeschaut. Die Marliac-Sorte "__ Meteor" kommt von der Färbung, Blütengröße/-blattform/-blattanzahl und dem Laub mit dem geschlossen Einschnitt - so was haben ja net viele Seerosensorten, bei fast allen ist der V-förmige Einschnitt gut zu erkennen - noch am ehesten hin
> (da kommt dann demnächst wohl ne weitere Sorte bei die Seerosen ins Lexikon)
> ...


 Hi Frank, da ich in diesem Jahr erstmalig mit Seerosen angefangen habe, habe ich eine Frage, ausgeblühte Seerossen soll man  die untergetauchten Köpfe abschneiden oder dran lassen?  Willi grüßt


----------



## lollo (7. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

alles was verblüht ist, oder auch gelbe Blätter werden mit Stiel entfernt, bevor sie verrotten und zu Nährstoffen werden.


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Juli 2021)

Moin.
Meine Baumarktseerose
  
Seit zirka 20 Jahren ist sie in meinem Teich.
Hat unzählige Teilungen und Jahre ohne Pflege überstanden.
Erst die letzten 2 Jahre gönn ich ihr im Frühjahr 3 Düngekugeln.
  
 wie sie heißt.
LG
Silvio


----------



## Pauwels (8. Juli 2021)

Es ist eine "__ Rosennymphe", das kann ich am Blatt erkennen.
Eine Blüte am ersten Tag ist rosa und verblasst nach drei Tagen zu weiß. Manchmal bleibt sie 5 Tage lang geöffnet.
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Muckeltnadine (10. Juli 2021)

Meine Seerose blüht und ich freue mich so sehr darüber.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Juli 2021)

Pauwels schrieb:


> Es ist eine "__ Rosennymphe", das kann ich am Blatt erkennen.
> Anhang anzeigen 226511


Danke Jan, Genau das ist sie. Sehr pflegeleicht
Aber dazwischen steht noch eine Andere, nicht so blühfreudige. Da staune ich, das du sie an den Blättern erkannt hast.
Die Zweite ist erst 5 Jahre im Teich und ich vermute sie steht in zu flachem Wasser.
  
Grüsse
Silvio


----------



## Deuned (10. Juli 2021)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Meine Seerose blüht und ich freue mich so sehr darüber.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 226539



Das würde meine Tochter so auch gerne schreiben.
Sie hat seit 2 Wochen einen kleinen Teich(1500 l) mit Brunnenwasser gefüllt und nach 2 Tagen eine Seerose "Nymphaea Alba" auf eine Stufe gesetzt.
Nach 6 Tagen sind die Blätter bis auf die kräftigen "Adern" abgefressen.Nach langem Suchen fand meine Tochter einige kleine Spitzröhrenschnecken.Leider hat der Fachhändler diese wohl mit verkauft.Dennoch bin ich schockiert,wie schnell diese kleinen Wesen eine Seerose zerstören.
Ich habe auch kaum eine Idee,wie sie dieser Tiere Herr werden soll,denn sie möchte ja nicht alle paar Tage eine neue Seerose kaufen,sondern auch mal so erfreut wie die Muckeltnadine sein 

PS: Als ersten Versuch habe ich sie gebeten,Kopfsalatblätter als Lockfrass ins Wasser zu geben........


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Juli 2021)

Meine __ Rosennymphe von Frank blüht sehr schön seit ein paar Wochen. Immer eine Blüte offen und eine Knospe in Wartestellung. Und die  „__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" ? - von Gerd hat wieder so eine Nachwuchsknospe getrieben. Leider noch keine echte Blüte. Aber letztes Jahr kam sie auch später. Das Blattwerk bieten schön viel Schatten und Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Fische. Es scheint auch dass die Seerosen das __ Tausendblatt im Zaum halten. 
schönes Teich-WE


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Juli 2021)

Darf ich nochmal ne laienhafte Frage stellen?

  
Diese Schwimmpflanze ist heut direkt aus dem Finowkanal in meinen Teich gesprungen. Ist das auch ne Seerose?
Ich frag nur wegen der Blattform.


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Juli 2021)

Diese „Finower Springseerose“ könnte ein __ Froschbiss, Gattung Hydrocharis, sein. Schau mal im Lexikon.

Grüße,


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Juli 2021)

Jo, das ist es. Danke!


----------



## MarianneU (14. Juli 2021)

Sie ist endlich offen 

Unsere geerbte Seerose von der nur ein Stückchen Rizom übrig war, hat die erste Blüte offen.

Wie erwartet ist es wohl eine Gladstoniana. Die Blätter hatten es schon vermuten lassen.
Letztes Jahr hat sie ein paar Blätter gemacht und nun ist sie soo schön. Es kommen noch mindestens 4 Blütenknospen .

Ich freu mich so.

Grüße Marianne


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2021)

Die ersten Seerosenblüten in meinem Teich.
Sie haben sich in einem Jahr gut entwickelt.

Peter Slocum
 


 

Teteragona


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Juli 2021)

So schön und zahlreich wie in diesem Jahr haben meine Seerosen noch nie geblüht.
Warscheinlich hatten sie in den Jahren zuvor nicht genug Regen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2021)

in Südfrankreich (der Bambuserie von Anduze) hab ich hier diese  Seerose gesehen (war ein Schild mit "Cynthia Ann" dran)  Die könnte vom  noch nicht so ausgeprägten 2-farbigem Aussehen her durchaus ein Vorfahre von der "__ Wanvisa" sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2021)

auch ne "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" war da im viel zu niedrigen Bekcen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2021)

gab natürlich auch noch andere Seerosen dort

Foto 1 und 2: ne tropische Sorte "Purple Fantasie"
Foto 3:  winterharte "__ Almost Black" - in Natura war die ganz dunkel, der alte Foto hat das "schwarzrot" ziemlich aufgehellt da pralle Sonne
Foto 4: die ganz zartblaue tropische "Daubenyana"" - das zarte blau mochte die Kamera auch net ablichten, ist eher weiß geworden (leider waren keine Aventivplänzchen auf nem Blatt)
Foto 5: winterharte "__ Colorado"
Foto 6: noch mal die "Blue Beauty"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2021)

aber hauptsächlich gehts da im Garten ja um das hier (auch wenn Gräser hier in der verkehrten Ecke sind)

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (5. Aug. 2021)

Colonel A.J. Welch hat jetzt zwei Blüten und zwei weitere in Wartestellung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Aug. 2021)

mal keine Seerosenblüte aber was anders selten zu sehendes. Ein Seerosenblattstiel der am oberen Ende 2 Blattspreiten ausgebildet hat. Sozusagen ein siamesisches Zwillingsblatt

ist übrigens deine Adventivpflanze die das gemacht hat Robert  

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.     
          Einfach kein Wetter für Seerosen. Luft 17°; Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Knipser (22. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde u. Freundinnen.     u. 1 Sonnenanbeter
Heute abgelichtet. Habt ihr auch noch welche? Gruß,  Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Aug. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ist übrigens deine Adventivpflanze die das gemacht hat Robert


Meine hatte heute vier Blüten offen. Und die __ Rosennymphe eine.
Schade, jetzt sind sie geschlossen. Sonst würde ich noch ein Bild anhängen.


----------



## Knipser (22. Aug. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Meine hatte heute vier Blüten offen. Und die __ Rosennymphe eine.
> Schade, jetzt sind sie geschlossen. Sonst würde ich noch ein Bild anhängen.


Robert, was nicht ist, kann ja vielleicht Morgen noch werden. Willi


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

Hallo.
Heute Mittag
     
Will


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Aug. 2021)

Jetzt noch drei plus eins.


----------



## Knipser (23. Aug. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch drei plus eins.


Robert, klasse, schön anzusehen. Gruß. Willi


----------



## Knipser (9. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
Hier sonnt sich in der Morgensonne ein entwickelter kleiner __ Seefrosch, abgelichtet 10 Uhr 30. 
Pöstlingberg-Seerosenblatt musste
 herhalten. 
Gruß, Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Sep. 2021)

Hallo,
Meine vivipare Seerose hat wieder zwei Blütenableger. Hat jemand Interesse daran? Gegen Porto? Wenn ja, bitte PM senden.
schönes Wochenende 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Sep. 2021

Und hier Fotos davon.


----------



## Europa (17. Sep. 2021)

Hallo, ich muss doch auch als inzwischen stolze Seerosenmutter mein Schmuckstück reinstellen


----------



## Europa (21. Sep. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hi Frank, da ich in diesem Jahr erstmalig mit Seerosen angefangen habe, habe ich eine Frage, ausgeblühte Seerossen soll man  die untergetauchten Köpfe abschneiden oder dran lassen?  Willi grüßt





lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> alles was verblüht ist, oder auch gelbe Blätter werden mit Stiel entfernt, bevor sie verrotten und zu Nährstoffen werden.


Hei allerseits, ich habe die ersten verblühten Seerosen aus dem Teich entfernt, aber inzwischen gelesen, dass die Seerose aus der Blüte Samenkapseln macht. Ich habe auch verschiedene Anleitungen gesehen, wie sie entfernt werden sollen (so nah wie möglich am Rhizom, oder im Gegenteil über dem Wasser damit keins in den Stil gelangt, weil das die Pflanze schädigen soll ) was wäre denn nun die beste Methode?

Ich denke dass die Seerosen viel Energie für die Samenbildung aufwenden müssen, wie es bei den anderen Pflanzen ja auch ist. Vor allem im ersten Jahr ist das vermutlich nicht die beste Idee. Aber falls ich die Samenbildung zulasse (nächstes Jahr zB), meint ihr dass sie sich dadurch vermehren könnte? Das wäre doch ne nette Überraschung irgend wann dann


----------



## Knipser (21. Sep. 2021)

Hallo.
       Jetzt sag ich nicht mehr das war die Letzte in diesem Jahr.
Heute beim Reinigen entdeckt - Blätter werden immer weniger und dann sowas. Der Sommer 
scheint noch nicht ganz vorbei zu sein. Gruß, Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2021)

Hi Tonja,

ne echte Art von Seerose bildet in der Tat Samenkapseln wenn sie denn bestäubt wurde. 

Die allermeißten Seerosen-Sorten die in unseren Teichen sitzen sind jedoch "impotent" da es Hybriden sind. Vor allen alte Seerosensorten wie die von Latour-Marliac sind meißt unfruchtbar, bekannter für gelegentliche Samenbildung sind aber einige wenige "modernere" Sorten

MfG Frank


----------



## MarianneU (27. Sep. 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur Überwinterung der Seerosen. Die Blätter werden jetzt langsam alle gelb und die braunen habe ich alle abgeschnitten. nun habe meine Double white und die __ James Brydon noch dicke Knospen die es noch nicht bis oben geschafft haben, kommen die eventuell nächstes Jahr, oder gehen die über den Winter kaputt?

Danke für eure Erfahrungen.

Viele Grüße Marianne


----------



## Knipser (30. Sep. 2021)

MarianneU schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zur Überwinterung der Seerosen. Die Blätter werden jetzt langsam alle gelb und die braunen habe ich alle abgeschnitten. nun habe meine Double white und die __ James Brydon noch dicke Knospen die es noch nicht bis oben geschafft haben, kommen die eventuell nächstes Jahr, oder gehen die über den Winter kaputt?
> 
> ...


Marianne, warte mal auf wärmere Tage, kann sein, dass sie noch kommen. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## MarianneU (2. Okt. 2021)

Danke für deine Antwort Willi, 
Meine __ James Brydon hat diese schöne dicke Knospe, aber sie wächst einfach nicht mehr.
Soll ich sie mal oben stehen lassen?
Ist ist sie auf 45 cm.

Liebe Grüße Marianne

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 2. Okt. 2021

Sonst steht sie auf 45cm. Und über Winter auf 60cm.


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Marianne,
ich würde sie solange es geht auch noch oben stehen lassen. Vielleicht blüht sie dann ja noch. Wenn Frost angesagt ist, kannst Du sie ja immernoch tiefer stellen.

schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Okt. 2021)

Hallo,
der Colonel hat jetzt noch ein paar Knospen hoch über der Oberfläche. Wenn alles gut geht, gehen die morgen auf. Mal sehen… heute Nacht soll die Temperatur auf 6°C fallen.

Es gibtauch wieder eine Adventivknospe! Die lasse ich dann mal noch wachsen.

Und so sieht das jetzt aus. 
 

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Marion412 (8. Okt. 2021)

Wahnsinn , was diese Seerose für schönes Laub hat


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Okt. 2021)

Danke, Marion 
Die habe ich als Ableger von @koile.

Sie hat nochmal zwei Adventivblüten angesetzt. Willst du eine haben?

Aber für die Blüte hat das schöne Wetter wohl nicht mehr genügt.
Wir hatten zwar die letzten Tage Sonne aber die Temperaturen im Teich waren nur zwischen 10 und 12,5 °C

viele liebe Grüße,


----------



## Marion412 (12. Okt. 2021)

@Chelmon1 , gerne. Würde mich interessieren ob die bei mir evtl. auch so grosse Blätter bekommt um etwas Schatten in meinen Teich zu bekommen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Okt. 2021)

@Marion412, dann reserviere ich Dir eine Knospe. 
Ich möchte sie aber noch ein paar Tage an der Mutterpflanze lassen. Frank hatte ja geschrieben, dass das besser ist. Das leuchtet ja auch ein da die Wurzeln dann besser ausgebildet sind und die junge Pflanze besser alleine klar kommt.
Sende mir doch eine PN mit deiner Adresse. 
Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2021)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn , was diese Seerose für schönes Laub hat


Hi Marion,

das liegt daran das die "__ Colonel A.J. Welsh" für Roberts Teich eigentlich zu starkwüchsig und die 1m Wassertiefe für sie zu gering ist (sitzen Seerosen net tief genug erhebt sich das Laub schnell über den Wasserspiegel  ) . Die "Colonel A.J. Welsh" ist wegen ihres starkem Wachstum eigentlich ne Seerose für große und "tiefe" Teiche (für deine 1,5m ist sie jedenfall gut geeignet Mußt die Adventivpflanze halt nächstes Jahr je nach dem Wachstum nach und nach tiefer stellen - mit viel mehr als 30(40)cm Wasserstand wirds dieses Jahr zum überwintern im Teich nix mehr werden - mein Ableger von Robert kommt am WE, wenn ich den Gießwasserbottich entleere um die __ Koboldkärpfling darin wieder ins Haus zu holen auch mit seinem Topf in den großen Teich auf die 70/80cm Stufe zur Überwinterung

ich glaube, jetzt wo es wieder kalt wird muß ich die näcghsten Wochen mal überall bei den Lexikaeinträgen neue Schlagworte eintragen damit man gleich ne Verbindung zu den Lexikaeinträgen bekommt (die alten sind alle verschwunden bei der Forumsaktualisierung)

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Okt. 2021)

… und wieder was gelernt 

vielen Dank, Frank!


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Okt. 2021)

@Marion412 :
Erst mal zu deiner Frage mit der Größe der Blätter: Die ersten Blätter, die bei mir voll ausgebildet waren, hatten einen hochgestellten Rand.  Das sah fast so aus wie bei diesen tropischen Seeroseen, die man in Zoos öfters sieht, wo die Vögel drauf herumspazieren. Natürlich bisschen keiner. Aber mindestens so groß wie die auf dem letzten Bild.

Bei uns ist für heute Nacht möglicher Frost gemeldet. Deshalb habe ich die Ableger vorsichtshalber doch abgenommen.  Sie haben auch schon brauchbare Wurzeln.

Hast Du die Möglichkeit, sie frostfrei zu überwintern? Dann schick mir die Adresse und ich bringe morgen der Dienstag einen zur Post. Wenn nicht, behalte ich sie im Gewächshaus bis zum Frühjahr.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Okt. 2021

 
So sehen sie aus


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Meine vivipare Seerose hat wieder zwei Blütenableger. Hat jemand Interesse daran? Gegen Porto? Wenn ja, bitte PM senden.


Wenn im nächsten Jahr was über ist nehme ich auch eine.


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Okt. 2021)

ok Totto


----------



## Marion412 (20. Okt. 2021)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> @Marion412 :
> Hast Du die Möglichkeit, sie frostfrei zu überwintern? Dann schick mir die Adresse und ich bringe morgen der Dienstag einen zur Post. Wenn nicht, behalte ich sie im Gewächshaus bis zum Frühjahr.
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Okt. 2021
> ...


Hallo Robert,
Entschuldige , das ich mich erst jetzt melde, war länger nicht im Forum.

Klasse , da freu ich mich tierisch darüber, mal sehen ob bei mir auch so schönes Laub wächst.

Ich könnte sie bei ca. 60 cm im Teich überwintern , so tief friert es bei uns in der Region nicht zu.
Erstmal in einen kleinen Korb mit Sand-Lehmgemisch müsste doch gehen oder , und im Frühjahr dann in einen großen Kübel langsam an die 1,60 m Tiefe gewöhnen.
Schicke dir PN


----------



## Chelmon1 (20. Okt. 2021)

Alles gut Marion. 
 Wir machen das wie in der PN besprochen.


----------



## Marion412 (22. Okt. 2021)

Gerade ist die Ableger von @Chelmon1 , Robert angekommen und direkt ins Töpfchen und ins Wasser. 
Steht noch relativ vorne, hatte keine Lust rein zu steigen , aber morgen werde ich ins 40-50 cm Tiefe Wasser stellen.
Was freu ich mich , hoffe er schafft es über den Winter und fühlt sich wohl im Teich


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Okt. 2021)

*Super*! 
Das ging ja flott.


----------

